# Easy atonal, non-tonal, twelve-tone etc. piano repertoire



## rojo

I'll organize this list at a later date. For now I'll just compile what I've found so far that seems intriguing. Have not taught nor played any of these yet, have only heard a couple. I'm tempted to include modal, pentatonic, chromatic, etc. pieces, but not right now.

Arnold Schoenberg - _Six Little Piano Pieces op. 19_
Frederik Rzewski - _North American Ballads, No. 1 Dreadful Memories_
Gyorgy Ligeti - _Etudes, Book 1, Arc-en-ciel_
Luciano Berio - _6 Encores for Piano Solo, Wasserklavier_
Pierre Boulez - _Douze Notations, Nos. 3,4,5,7,8_
John Cage - _Piano Works 1935-48, In a Landscape_
Anton Webern - _Kinderstuck fur Piano_
Otto Joachim - _12 Twelve-tone Pieces for Children_

Not sure about these ones:

John Weinzweig - _Suite for Piano No. 1, Theme with Variables_
Otto Joachim - _L'Eclosion_
Olivier Messiaen - _Préludes, Plainte calme, Instants défunts, Chant d'extasedans un paysage triste_
Robert Starer - _Sketches in Color, sets 1, 2_
Bela Bartok - _Mikrokosmos_, _For Children, vols 1, 2_, several other works


----------



## Sofronitsky

Does Copland's _Cat and Mouse_ count as non-tonal? If so, that might be one of the easiest in the repertoire. I think it's more like clinically depressed Debussy though.


----------



## altiste

*12-note fixed register piece*

I've got a piece that fits into that category, it is a 12-note fixed register piece the first of Four Piano Pieces.


----------



## Klavierspieler

What! Where's 4' 33"? :lol:


----------



## Curiosity

Just hit random keys on the keyboard. I've composed many a atonal masterpiece using this method.


----------



## Rasa

Curiosity said:


> Just hit random keys on the keyboard. I've composed many a atonal masterpiece using this method.


You'd be surprised just how tonal random notes generally are.


----------



## clavichorder

Alexander Tcherepnin is very easy to play and fully modern, like simplified Prokofiev.


----------

